
Product Version 1.0 Designs - sunwooz
http://sunwooyang.com/posts/what-early-versions-of-your-favorite-startup-looked-like
======
artur_makly
Quora wins hands down.

~~~
sunwooz
haha yeah, I was surprised by how good it looked back then.

